# Craft Series Cider Kits



## the_rayway (Apr 13, 2016)

Has anyone tried these? I just picked up the Raspberry Lime one yesterday for summer beveraging:

"Craft Series Raspberry Lime Cider
Fresh raspberries coupled with zippy lime. This cider is sweet and refreshing treat at anytime!"

Interested in how it came out for others!


----------



## Mismost (Apr 13, 2016)

No, I have not. But I did make about 10 gallons of cider from FAJC...good old Tree Top apple juice. I put up several gallon jugs of it and I have about half of an Berry flavored Fpac that I plan to mix with it...just because I know I'll get burnt out drinking 10 gallons of the same stuff!

I added no sugar and it came out a tart and lightweight cider...you can drink several and not get plastered. One batch I back sweetened with more FAJC, I like it much better. Bet you will enjoy yours.


----------



## Elmer (Apr 13, 2016)

the_rayway said:


> Has anyone tried these? I just picked up the Raspberry Lime one yesterday for summer beveraging:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Let me know how it turns out!
My attempts at diy cider have been less than stellar!

Are you making it still or carbonating?


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 15, 2016)

It's carbonated, sounds like it's made like a beer kit with a primer, etc. 

My last batch of cider was with home made crab apple juice and it was WAY too dry!


----------



## richmke (Apr 15, 2016)

If it is carbonated with priming sugar, then it will be dry. The yeast converts all the sugar to CO2 gas.

I made hard cider from fresh apple juice. I reserved some, and fermented the rest. K-meta and k-sorbate the reserved juice. When fermentation was done, I racked, K-meta, and K-sorbate. Then, blended the two together. If you don't degass, the mixture will have some fizz. If you want more fizz, you can force carbonate (2 liter bottle and a CO2 cartridge).


----------



## the_rayway (Apr 15, 2016)

I found that the interesting part! There is an f-pack included that sweetens, which makes me think they use an unfermentable sugar for that part, and priming sugar for the carbonation.

We will see as it get it going I guess!


----------



## richmke (Apr 15, 2016)

the_rayway said:


> There is an f-pack included that sweetens, which makes me think they use an unfermentable sugar for that part



Yes. Look for Sucralose.

I avoid those. Of the store bought hard ciders, Crispin does not have sucralose.


----------

